# HELP, my horse ate a birdseed



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am panicked. My mare got out this a.m. (hubbies fault!), and when I finally caught up w her she was eating a jumbo bird seed block on someone property (sitting on the ground) that resembled bird seed mixed w minerals...I think it is for birds, not rabbits or something. I do not feed birds, and have next to zero experience w "wild bird diet". On the way home, she came home - after I put her up she got very hyper, not like her, at all. She only ate about 1/8 or so of the block....at least, that is what was missing when I got there.

The house that went w the block is for sale, no one is home to ask about the "make" of the bird block. 

Anyone know if I should be concerned and why?
I am going to run and go watch her ... please let me know, I will check back!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am sure she will be fine...we feed our horses a cup of black oil sunflower seeds to our horses..


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When my pony, Chocolate, gets out (as she does daily) the first place she goes is over to the duck's feed bowl eats what is in there and licks it clean. Aside from getting fat, she is fine.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If she got hyper I suspect it's because you took her away from what she saw as a delicious treat.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had heard that some types of bird seed can be bad for a horse. I'd call the vet just to ask the question (If you have a regular vet, they don't normally charge for questions or concerns over the phone). 

My horse did get out once and got into my bird feeder w/ no ill-effects.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, thank you, thank you - all. I feel better! I saw her "get hyper" from the patio and went into panick mode, my husband went to watch her/calm her, and I search the internet for "ingredients" to no avail, and then posted here. Then ran out, she whinnied and whinnied when she saw me, still running around, then when I got to her - boom, calm. She is very insecure, I can only guess she either wanted reassurance, or "lets do that again, come on lets go!!". Not sure which.
I am still monitoring her.....she is my "baby"! I am a mother hen w her!!!

Silly people! Feed birds! Honestly!!! 

Thank you everyone, it really helped!!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> I had heard that some types of bird seed can be bad for a horse. I'd call the vet just to ask the question (If you have a regular vet, they don't normally charge for questions or concerns over the phone).
> 
> My horse did get out once and got into my bird feeder w/ no ill-effects.


I did that, too!! Thanks, for mentioning it. My vet is excellent and a friend, but he is hard to get ahold of this time of year. I left a message w the details. I am sure he will roll his eyes and go "oh, gees" at my "panick attack".


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Missy May said:


> I did that, too!! Thanks, for mentioning it. My vet is excellent and a friend, but he is hard to get ahold of this time of year. I left a message w the details. I am sure he will roll his eyes and go "oh, gees" at my "panick attack".


I often leave a message for the vet or text the farrier and then jump online for a quicker response! I'm with ya!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't imagine it would be much of a problem but I wouldn't know. Hope everything is OK!


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I am sure she will be fine...we feed our horses a cup of black oil sunflower seeds to our horses..


I never heard of feeding sunflower seeds what is the benefit? Thank you for the tip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

My grandma used to let her horses loose in her yard from time to time (the entire place was fenced off) but she was one of those "bird feeding people" too :wink:

They constantly attacked the bird feeder and ate all the seed off the ground. I can only speculate, but I assume its because it is seeds and grains, which of course horses love. They never had any issues, minus my grandma pestering them for chasing away all the birds :lol:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

It may have been a deer block rather than a birdseed block -- I would suggest asking the neighbor what it was, specifically, as some blocks may contain ingredients you would not want to feed a horse.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

We make a pen right next to our bird feeder and Casey figured out how yummy it was and started eating it. She was fine.


----------



## Paint pony (Mar 27, 2012)

Hope all is ok. I used to give a bran mash if my horse had a stressful day. Usually the horse is fine and I am the one in need of a nice glass of wine or hot bath or both.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

themacpack said:


> It may have been a deer block rather than a birdseed block -- I would suggest asking the neighbor what it was, specifically, as some blocks may contain ingredients you would not want to feed a horse.


Wow! I didn't think of that! Thanks! That is most likely what it was! haha, I was so upset all I could think was, "why would someone put this gianormous bird block out here on the ground?" I just didn't think of deer. 
I have watched her all day and she is doing fine....thank heavens!!! I went into a dither - in overdrive!!!!! But, I got the realtor's name and was going to hunt them down to see if I could ask the owner if I had to!!!! 
She loves to play, so we played _many_ times today. It gave me something to do while I monitored her. I am played out!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Paint pony said:


> Hope all is ok. I used to give a bran mash if my horse had a stressful day. Usually the horse is fine and I am the one in need of a nice glass of wine or hot bath or both.


haha...thats about it in a nutshell!


----------

